# Goals for myself (2005)...



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

EDITED:

1. Apply at places for a job starting after the fourth of July
2. Take up one hour of driving a week
3. Make sure i call those places i applied for back within a few days 
4. Get my Drivers permit.
5. Finish my GED this upcoming September, seems like i won't be as ready as i wanted to be this July.

Those are plans, I'm going to stick by them for a couple months and i'll update stuff later. :thanks


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

MMMM if they are realistic to you then go for it. Your gonna have to find things to replace that computer time rather than just saying your not gonna do it. 

Try to be as specific as you can with your goals. Like "I'm going to fill out 5 job applications a day and turn them in. Then two days later I will follow up on them." 

I will study so many hours a day or a week so I can get my GED. 

I will practice driving so many hours a week.

I will save so much money a week. 

When you do that you are much more persistant in your goals and it does happen as long as it is realisitic to you.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

You're right about that, Sunlite.
I have set plans, i just didn't want to put a long post. I understand about goal setting, i'm just trying to get out of the same mode i've been in for awhile. I'm setting up more specific plans right now, actually. thanks


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey nice plan!

What do you mean you're leaving this life behind though?


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I would map out a timeline for yourself as well to say exactly when you are to accomplish these goals. You have a good start.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

One on One said:


> Hey nice plan!
> 
> What do you mean you're leaving this life behind though?


I mean, when i say that, that i'm moving out..nothing irrash, hehe.

I just wanted clear, desicive goals to go by, i actually have something handwritten and i'm taking steps to accomplish them, today i'm applying for a couple jobs, for example. I want to be independent in 2006, because i cannot stand my family any longer, a year even seems like too much.


----------



## Matilda (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, it seems like you’ll have no problems with motivation 

Family problems work as the best stimulator. And some times it is the hardest. 

Anywhere, you have enough of knowledge, energy and power to apply all these things into action. 

Wish you best!


----------



## c25 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi,
I am new to this page and as everyone has said about "sad" and goals, for me they don't mix. I have tried to set goals and they have just gone out the window because I dont want to go anywhere or be around anyone. Does that sound to anyone here like "sad"?


----------



## c25 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi,
I am new to this page and as everyone has said about "sad" and goals, for me they don't mix. I have tried to set goals and they have just gone out the window because I dont want to go anywhere or be around anyone. Does that sound to anyone here like "sad"?


----------

